# Congrats Eagles



## brickmii82 (Feb 5, 2018)

The Philadelphia Eagles have claimed their first NFL championship in a very long time by defeating the New England Patriots by a score of 41-33.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 5, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> The Philadelphia Eagles have claimed their first NFL championship in a very long time by defeating the New England Patriots by a score of 41-33.



It's their first Super Bowl ever. I used to be an Eagles fan and watched football, but that all ended when they choked against the Patriots in Super Bowl 39, so I wanted the result to be different this time. I didn't watch the game, I watched Mighty Morphin Power Rangers instead. I have a secondhand jersey for number 10, Johnson, but I don't know who that is. Marcus Johnson? He's a current Eagle, but different number, some other Johnson came up on Google but I don't know, not number 10.

I can hear the fireworks going off, I'm about an hour's drive from Philadelphia, so it's not surprising that people are celebrating, despite the fact that it's cold and raining. I may be going to Philadelphia this year to get my citizenship so I should roll up in there with that jersey and see if I'll get any looks. I did one time walking the dog in my city, a guy yelled "Eagles!" and I just smiled and nodded. I don't watch any sports, but I'll take the nice gesture anyways.


----------



## brickmii82 (Feb 5, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> It's their first Super Bowl ever. I used to be an Eagles fan and watched football, but that all ended when they choked against the Patriots in Super Bowl 39, so I wanted the result to be different this time. I didn't watch the game, I watched Mighty Morphin Power Rangers instead. I have a secondhand jersey for number 10, Johnson, but I don't know who that is. Marcus Johnson? He's a current Eagle, but different number, some other Johnson came up on Google but I don't know, not number 10.
> 
> I can hear the fireworks going off, I'm about an hour's drive from Philadelphia, so it's not surprising that people are celebrating, despite the fact that it's cold and raining. I may be going to Philadelphia this year to get my citizenship so I should roll up in there with that jersey and see if I'll get any looks. I did one time walking the dog in my city, a guy yelled "Eagles!" and I just smiled and nodded. I don't watch any sports, but I'll take the nice gesture anyways.


Yup! I actually like the Pats, but Philly earned this by busting their asses and never getting complacent. After everything they’ve gone through since their last championship in 1960, they deserve this and I’m super happy for them and their fans. Great game and great team.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 5, 2018)

Can't wait to see the salty Patriots fans.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 5, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Can't wait to see the salty Patriots fans.



I wasn't watching them, but I had a page open that lists camgirls that are online on a certain site. Two of which were Pats fans, one got offline suddenly minutes before the game ended, one logged off immediately after. I smiled at that. I wish I watched the former, smiles, and then a sudden log-off after a brief moment where her face was sour. That pleases me for some reason. I like the lament more than the celebration, unless the celebration involves liked celebrities. In this case, I'd like to see Sly Stallone and Will Smith's reaction to this win. Or Donovan McNabb, the choke artist from Super Bowl 39, his lament, that fucker, betrayed me in 2005.

Loose connection just by color, but Eagles win, during my Power Rangers binge watching, the Evil Green Ranger arc started, and he won in his stuff too.


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Feb 5, 2018)

super bowl? first time in my life i heard of this


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Feb 5, 2018)

They totally deserved it, and left us with an awesome game. And it was their backup QB, too! I thought they were dead in the water after Wentz got injured. 'Gratz, Philly, really well played. Enjoy your Lombardi trophy!

-- Seahawks fan


----------



## brickmii82 (Feb 5, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> They totally deserved it, and left us with an awesome game. And it was their backup QB, too! I thought they were dead in the water after Wentz got injured. 'Gratz, Philly, really well played. Enjoy your Lombardi trophy!
> 
> -- Seahawks fan


I hope the Cardinals go for Foles. It’d be absolutely stupid not to. He went to University of Arizona so it’s almost a throwback to the gritty Jake Plummer days. Except this time they actually have a real stadium and payroll.


----------



## Chary (Feb 5, 2018)

I honestly had no investment in the game until my local video game store said they'd have a mega sale if the Eagles won. I tuned in to the last 20 or so minutes of the game, and found myself watching a really intense bit of football. Glad to see the Eagles won, since they haven't won before--they earned it! That, and the fact I get to buy some cheap games! Woohoo!


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Feb 5, 2018)

Chary said:


> I honestly had no investment in the game until my local video game store said they'd have a mega sale if the Eagles won. I tuned in to the last 20 or so minutes of the game, and found myself watching a really intense bit of football. Glad to see the Eagles won, since they haven't won before--they earned it! That, and the fact I get to buy some cheap games! Woohoo!


It was a really enjoyable game, even for neutral parties! Definitely one of the best Superbowls yet.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 5, 2018)

I was dying at this.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Can't wait to see the salty Patriots fans.


I can sense a horde of angry New Englanders hanging around for about a good week or so.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2018)

I'll post this everywhere there is a superbowl post but
"Evil was vanquished that night" 

Also, LOL Tom Brady has the worst hair cut ever. He looks like the default custom character model when you start skyrim.


----------



## DBlaze (Feb 5, 2018)

Someone explain to me why this superbowl thing is so popular and big/blown up, to me it just looks like a commercial holiday at this point.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 5, 2018)

DBlaze said:


> Someone explain to me why this superbowl thing is so popular and big/blown up, to me it just looks like a commercial holiday at this point.



Well now it's because Tom Brady and the Patriots have become the aristocrats people want to fall. Wrestling terms for me, they're the John Cena or Roman Reigns of the NFL, them losing has become the most satisfying thing because they basically always win. Even as a non-sports fan, the fact the Eagles beat the Patriots at the Super Bowl is more satisfying than the Eagles beating any team at the game. 

Also, it's an American thing, you wouldn't understand. But if you would like to, eat a McDonalds meal, sit on your butt and gain 20 pounds and you'll be just like us, it's not hard.


----------



## DBlaze (Feb 5, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Well now it's because Tom Brady and the Patriots have become the aristocrats people want to fall. Wrestling terms for me, they're the John Cena or Roman Reigns of the NFL, them losing has become the most satisfying thing because they basically always win. Even as a non-sports fan, the fact the Eagles beat the Patriots at the Super Bowl is more satisfying than the Eagles beating any team at the game.
> 
> Also, it's an American thing, you wouldn't understand. But if you would like to, eat a McDonalds meal, sit on your butt and gain 20 pounds and you'll be just like us, it's not hard.


So basically it's comparable to the final match of a world championship of football (soccer for US) in EU then, got it.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2018)

Spirit bomb OP


----------

